# Squeeze out control: bathroom reading... no not that kind of squeezout



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Awhile back I picked up several boxes of back issues of shop and woodworking magazines (total cost $1). One of them featured a reader-tip for squeeze-out when gluing up panels. This fellow folded masking tape over the edge, and then trimmed the tape flush on his jointer. After gluing, just pull the tape.

I'm hot to trot (no not that kind of trot) to buy a used jointer so haven't tried this yet myself.... but would if I could. Has anybody else given it a whirl(pool)? Should I flush this idea?

Thanks for comments.
Steve El


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Try it and let us know "how it comes out"


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Anybody think it will "gum up the works" too bad? Not having tried it, I'd hate to mess up the machine once I get one in my used price range. I suppose I could experiment with an old straight router bit in the 3/4" jointer jig on my router table. Guess I'll be setting that up soon anyway for something else .... will post pics.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Couldn't you just put it along the edge like painters tape when painting a corner? 
If I'm thinking about this right, it should work


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

+1 on Big Joe's suggestion. I would just carefully tape the face edges and be done with it. Seems overkill to run it over a jointer and could dull/mess up your blades.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Folding tape over the edge of the board is going to make that edge wider than the rest of the board, as it it run through the jointer against the fence chances are the edge may no longer be perpendicular to the face of the board.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I see no need to do this on panel glue ups. I only do this when I am gluing up something that will be difficult to sand such as a corner or on a tenon or something that will make life a pain. To do it on a panel is just wasting tape and time. Glue up the panel, using the proper amount of glue to avoid excessive squeeze out in the first place. Let the glue dry for 45 minutes and use a glue scraper to remove the excess glue, sand as usual.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Another way of cleaning up extra glue is with a wet rag. When you clamp it all down, and get the beads of glue along the joint, get a rag good and wet and just wipe it away. 
In my experience, you don't want the extra glue to dry on the good side that's going to be finished. It will leave a shinny spot anywhere it drys. Even with 4 coats of tung oil, it has a noticeably different shin to it.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

... And for the love of God, don't keep reefing on the clamps to further tighten it down every 5 minutes for the first hour. I had mass problems initially on my panel glue ups by doing that. Once I "set it and forgot it, my panels stayed flatter and were no where near as prone to breaking-- I also was a bit more sparing on the glue...


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 18, 2012)

Wet rag definatly, as joe sed. Been using one for 20 years, well, not the same rag, nothing works as well. *Nothing*. And, schnitz, overtightening those clamps squeezes out the glue, when you unclamp and pick up your panel, you got two boards again. The wet rag also comes in handy with that oth... well i think that belongs in some other forum.


----------

